# Sending documents to Dubai



## husage (May 19, 2012)

Hi. 

I have to send some documents over to a school in Dubai. Please can someone advise me the safest and quickest way of doing this. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Use one of the courrier companies like DHL, Fedex, UPS, etc...
It usually takes around two working days but its not cheap.


----------



## newdxbexpat (May 14, 2012)

Agree with Helios.Use on the better known courier companies.I used them to send over documents recently.They were fast and reliable but comes with the added cost.
Are the documents for school admissions.I am in the process of securing admissions for my child and most schools accept scanned copies of the documents for the registration process.


----------



## husage (May 19, 2012)

Hi

Thanks for your advice, I think I will use DHL. I know it will be costly but its peace of mind!


----------



## LAgirl (Apr 15, 2012)

If anyone is in the US, I would use the regular post office...They're reliable and WAAY less expensive. I didnt send a document to Dubai specifically, but the post office has a flat international rate for documents which is $40. The same package with DHL was $140 and more with UPS.

thats my 2 cents


----------

